# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  What rights or liberties have we lost since 9-11?

## IHaveaDream

I'm trying to compile some facts regarding all of the legal rights and civil liberties that we've lost since 9-11 occurred.

Does anyone have a list?

Thanks.

----------


## Azprint

For starters go through entire Patriot Act, they have a nice list.

----------


## Jae0

Oh man I dont think there is enough paper and ink. I'll try to look for a list though.

----------


## Jae0

http://www.aclu.org/safefree/general...b20030508.html you might want to look around there

http://www.aclu.org/safefree/resourc...s20031114.html and there

http://www.fff.org/comment/com0602j.asp about the Wiretaps

----------


## -lotus-

Well lets see, Habeus corpus is dead, freedom of speech is now being relegated to 'Zones' that you can practice this in, freedom of the press is obviously being infringed upon...shall we continue? that alone should scare most normal people.

----------


## newnews

http://www.democraticunderground.com...ss=364x2433743

http://www.gunowners.org/a010808.htm

SR 1955 again - NEW AND SCARY
http://rense.com/general80/dark.htm


there were also new wiretap laws,,,,and laws "legalizing" torture

a lot of this stuff is also still hidden in executive orders and and NSPD (national security presidential directive)

basically there arent many rights left, just a bunch of us wondering when they are going to strictly enforce the "new" "shadow (?))" gov

----------


## Jae0

Btw, this is sort of off topic, I just learned today that in some states if you have over $10,000 cash on your and you're stopped by the police, they can automatically assume you're a drug dealer and take the money, and you cant really do anything to get it back. But that was before 9/11. Carry on...

----------


## newnews

If you would like me to find the case about torture, I'll try to do that now, 


Also check out the enemy combatants law,,,very loosely worded, and thats another strike at habeus corpus, the 1st amendment, the 4th amendment, the 5th amendment


also notice posse comitatus, which forbid the use of the military against US citizens is gone


also notice in Katrina, they were using Blackwater, paid mercenaries, to forcibly seize firearms from legal citizens doing nothing wrong.

also notice in katrina, FEMA (google for more on this important "agency" Very important, they also are in charge of the camps built by companies linked to dick cheney KBR Halliburton)

more as I think of it, you'd be shocked

----------


## Margo37

http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.p...xt=va&aid=7622
Police State America - A Look Back and Ahead

Really too long to quote but excellent article and site.

But we can't even be discussing this................HR1955

----------


## newnews

http://www.humanrightsfirst.org/us_l...a3-102406.html

On October 17, President Bush signed into law the Military Commissions Act of 2006 (MCA). The MCA is the most sweeping legislation since September 11, 2001 on the powers of the President to detain, interrogate, and try people the administration deems to be unlawful enemy combatants.  While Congress rejected White House efforts to downgrade the standard of basic humane treatment that all detainees are entitled to under the laws of war, the MCA includes a number of provisions that seriously undermine basic human rights.  Among other things, the MCA makes it harder to prosecute those who commit war crimes  both U.S. officials and enemies of the United States who abuse U.S. personnel  under the federal War Crimes Act.  It curtails the role of U.S. courts in reviewing the detention and treatment of people captured by the U.S. Government.  It authorizes special military trials with fewer fairness protections for so-called unlawful enemy combatants than provided by Americas time-tested system of military justice.  And it seeks to give the President unreviewable authority to label as unlawful enemy combatants a broad range of people, including U.S. citizens.

----------


## Grandson of Liberty

We seem to have lost the right to question the government without being called a kook or unpatriotic.

----------


## IHaveaDream

Great links, guys. Thanks.

----------


## Nicketas

....

----------

